# Anyone going to Offroad Extravaganza on the 15th?



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking about riding down there and hanging out for a while. Might even stay and camp out. Post up if you're going.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Where s this? At Gator Run?


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

It's at Crystal Beach. A bunch are meeting at Mall of Mainland at 0700 and will head to the ferry at 0730 to ride across. Some offroad magazine will be there shooting pics for publish.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, those are friends of mine putting that together. Xtreme Mud Magazine, Tom and Jeremy


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

This just a get together ?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Nm ill be out of town anyways


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

can you tell us more ,haven't heard about this


----------



## Mad3cker (Jun 13, 2013)

*mudd!!!*

Im goin !!!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

James,

It is a meet up on Crystal Beach tomorrow. XTreme Mud Magazines will be there taking photos. This is from the meetup.com website for the Houston Jeep People:

We are partnering up with extreme Mud Magazine to do a UTV , ATV and Jeep run so bring out your ATVs and jeeps for some excitement.

We will be shooting photos for a upcoming issue. I know it's not mud but it will be a great time and a great chance for everyone to hang out and have a good time. Please keep in mind you cannot have fuel cans if you use the Ferry and you will also need a beach parking pass I believe for your tow vehicle if you have one. 

I have been to several HJP meets and a bunch of great guys and gals....reminds me of 2Coolers.


----------



## Mad3cker (Jun 13, 2013)

*extravaganza*

so if were are just bringin our truck do we have to pay for a entry or parking tag or anything and where do we get them?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Any store on that side sells the pass, also people riding up and down the beach sell a pass also, place lower left corner of windshield.


----------



## Mad3cker (Jun 13, 2013)

*pass*

thanks man!!!


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

Miss Dixie said:


> James,
> 
> It is a meet up on Crystal Beach tomorrow. XTreme Mud Magazines will be there taking photos. This is from the meetup.com website for the Houston Jeep People:
> 
> ...


thanks for the information,headed that way,thanks again Miss Dixie


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

By all the pics on Facebook looked like a fun time. Ill try and make the next one.


----------

